# Hubbards Landing---The very best i have ever seen it----3/29



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hubbards Landing---The very best i have ever seen it----3/29 
Sparky was the first to call so this morning he and i launched at Hubbards Landing at first light. Its hard for me to tell you how everything was perfect for a day of fishing--the best water color--light overcast--med low tide falling--everything needed to make the fish bite. And bite they did--our first stop we put five Bass in the boat. We caught +/-30 fish from 7:00 until noon. Most were Bass,one Crappie and three Cotton Fish. In my 35 Years of fishing the delta today was the best--two times we left the Bass on a hot bite---we didnt want to catch any more from that spot. The water has just-yesterday-fell out of the woods and the fish were holding on wood and the flat area close to moving water at the mouth of any small creek. I used a crank bait and Sparky tried some others lures as well as a crank Bait. I have had two of the best Bass fishing days of my life this week-----Life is good---Got tired--took out---let Sparky drive back to Foley.----------A big Ice Tea---Small Nap before Bill----------BT66 
FREE PICTURES AT--
http://www.gdomag.com 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too. 
You meet the nicest people at BPS---


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, you guys ate em up. Great photos. Keep up the good reports...

KsB


----------

